# Re: Tommy Stumpf



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Tommy Stumpf*

Tom and I will not be attending the Midwest Show this Fall. Tom has suffered a heart attack on 11/2 and had a stent put in. He is doing fine but is recouperating in the hospital as he stays for observation. Of course he wants to get out and attend the show but he knows that is not possible. I will not be making the trip alone and we hope to be back on the Indiana trail in the spring. Best wishes for a speedy recovery Tommy ol' buddy. Bob Beers PS: He can be reached at [email protected] for those wishing to send regards.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Get well Tom! See you at the Spring show!


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

get well Soon Tom.

Tom G.


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Sending best wishes for a full and speedy recovery to Tom!

Rick V.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Tommy;

Get well soon buddy! We miss you man! Now I won't have anybody to insult at the hotel on Saturday night.  Heal up my friend!

Tom


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

If it had to happen, better back there than on the road. Here's to a speedy recovery and we all look forward to seeing you back here in the Midwest. 

Take care!


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Hang in there Tom!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tom, Very Best wishes for a Fast and Full Recovery, plenty rest my friend!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom, vest vibes out to you for a quick and easy recovery.
Bob, thank you for alerting us.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> Tom, vest vibes out to you for a quick and easy recovery.
> Bob, thank you for alerting us.


Ditto from Me too Tom :thumbsup:
been there twice, follow Doc's advice :thumbsup:
you will actually feel YEARS Younger & Peppier, if You DO :thumbsup:

take care :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tom*

Get well my friend best wishes see u in the spring.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.
>Tom<


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery Tom ! Take the time ya need and follow the advice the docs give and you will be back at things soon as life permits ! *

*Dennis AKA Bear ! *


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Get Well Tom, I'll miss you at Merchant square this weekend


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

Tom get well soon !!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Prayers out to you Tom .

Gonzo


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

Good luck tom keep on driving those 55 's get well soon bob b


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Get well soon Tom


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..went over to see Tom this afternoon and he looks great and feels great - said he can't wait until the next show...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Kevin, thank you for the pic and the update!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

that is great news !!!!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GetWell Tom ...... Do what they tell ya Brother.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

get well soon tom


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thats good news! get well Tom!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Lookin' good Tom!

Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Get well soon Tom,God bless you and yours.
Christian


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Tom, I don't know you but best wishes for a speedy recovery.












:thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ya got off easy this time Tom. Do what the Drs. tell you. I didn`t after my 1st stent, and ended up getting a 6-way by-pass 5 yrs. later! Trust me, You don`t want the by-pass surgery if you can help it! Do your cardio rehab and hopefully everything will be good. We need to see you at the shows with Bob!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

'65 Nova said:


> ..went over to see Tom this afternoon and he looks great and feels great - said he can't wait until the next show...




What a dynamic duo!!!!!

I have to come to the site a little more often. 

Tom we all love ya and hope for a good turn round .I'll call you tom pal.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Spoke to Tom and he sounds better than ever!!!!

He will be at the Parsippany show this Sunday .I'll be there with him .


----------

